# Finishing Pau Ferro (Morado)



## BSSPLYR (Sep 17, 2013)

I recently purchased a beautiful piece of Pau Ferro (also known as Morado). This is my first time working this wood and while researching on line about it's working characteristics I saw that there where a lot of comments about finish not curing when applied.

Does anyone out there have any experience with finishing this wood and any suggestions on how to get a nice finish on it?

Thanks in advance.

A


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Some oily woods will only cure if you wipe them with mineral spirits or acetone first and/or between coats. I've had this happen on padauk a few times… poly was staying tacky after days of drying. I wiped it down a few times with mineral spirits, let it dry, then finished it normally. Worked great.

Another option might be to apply a non-oil-based sealer coat, like shellac, then finish like normal.


----------

